# cl or campsite in or around leeds????



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi could enyone recomend a CL or campsite thats still open in october.. many thanks


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Leeds, on the continent?

Ralph


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

no leeds west yorkshire.. sorry didnt no they had CL.s on the conternant


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

clayton9 said:


> hi could enyone recomend a CL or campsite thats still open in october.. many thanks


Have a look on the CC web site..

here is a CL near Leeds , open all year

Mrs S Gaythorpe
Warm Lane Farm
Warm Lane
Yeadon
Leeds
LS19 7DJ
England
Telephone - 0113 250 6822/250 9872


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We stayed at a CS at Otley

Town Head Farm Big Sites Book Reference: 104/062

Askwith
nr Otley
North Yorkshire
LS21 2JB


It was awful, do not stay here, it is behind a farm scrap yard and full of workmen in caravans

Bubblehead


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi clayton9,

There is a Caravan Club CL which is situated near to the junction of the A658 (Harrogate/Bradford Road) and the A660 (Leeds/Otley Road). The site is about 3 miles from Otley and 7 miles from Leeds on the north west side of Leeds. Although the address is shown as 'Pool in Wharfedale', it is not in the village but half a mile away on Pool Bank (a steep hill) towards Yeadon and Leeds/Bradford Airport. It is within a 5 minute walk of the bus route from Otley to Leeds. Obviously the site is very local to where I live so I have never stayed there but regularly pass the site. 

It seems to be very popular and several motorhomes and/or caravans are always on the site. The site has superb views of the Wharfe Valley across to Almscliffe Crag. You have not stated the reason for your visit but it is on the best side of Leeds for access to the universities. It is open 'all year'. Pool village is about a 10 minute walk away and there is a small pub called the Half Moon (I think) and a pub/restaurant called the White Hart. The site is also about 6 miles from Harrogate which is good for everything from shopping to eating:

Mssrs. Waterhouse,
Rawson Garth,
Pool Bank Farm,
Pool in Wharfedale.
LS21 1EU.

Tel. 0113-284-3221

I hope that this helps.

Ian.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Try Glenfield Caravan Park, Blackmoor Lane, Bardsley. 
Or Lodge Caravan Park just across the road. 
We found Glenfield very handy for North side Leeds (Meanwood / Headingly). 
Both sites are in 'The Book' if you are a member of CC. 
Glenfield phone number is 01937 574657. It is a well run Commercial site with clean facilities and within walking/staggering distance of a pup with great food (Bingley Arms)(but nowhere near Bingley)!!


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

many thanks for the replies will have a look cheers


----------

